# Window blind installation



## agimcomas (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everybody, I just bought a window blind and I need to install it. The set comes with screws to mount the supports on the wall (drywall). I can screw them in without drilling but after I make it through the drywall I hit a cement wall. Can I just drill in the hard wall and then use the same screws? Thanks, A


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

If you move the holes over to the left or right (maybe a inch or two) are you still hitting the cement?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd get some masonry screws. Not sure what kind of blind, but I wouldn't take a chance pulling the cord to open them and getting the whole bag o chips with the deal.

Don't ask about the naked flashing incident... :whistling2:


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, i would also suggest that you get masonry screws for that.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

*Toggler*

Depending upon the weight of the blind, you can purchase a threaded plastic insert into the drywall(Toggler, is the brand name) that will accept a drywall screw. Toggler brand also makes a heavy duty "molly bolt" type of hardware insert that can hold up to 150 lbs. These require a 1/2 hole drilled through the drywall to install the hardware. Then you bolt(available in 3/16" or 1/4") to the fixture/blind to the wall. You will need to measure the depth of the sheetrock - masonry wall before you purchase the proper bolt length. I would guess that a 1 or 1 1/4" bolt would be plenty if the blind mounting hardware is less than 1/8th inch thick. This hardware is available in the big box stores or Ace hardware.


----------

